# Kelly LeBrock



## insomniac (Dec 26, 2005)

holy damn everyone. Have you seen what happened to Miss Weird Science herself?!!!! Thank you celebrity fit club!!!!


----------



## LurkingBBW (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah. She is probably about 200 pounds now but, won't be when they finish the program. I've never seen anyone on those programs not lose some weight. Usually a substantial amount. But, she looks wonderful now.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 26, 2005)

i went to the site...5 8 and ONE SEVENTY FIVE!!!

thats it..

BOO!!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 27, 2005)

She said her husband offered to pay her the same amount Celebrity Fit Club did, if she didn't go on the show and didn't lose weight. Sounds like he would agree with you Chippy.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 29, 2005)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i went to the site...5 8 and ONE SEVENTY FIVE!!!
> 
> thats it..
> 
> BOO!!!!



I agree, she didn't look very big. She said she gained the weight to keep men from her. I bet she learned she's attracting a new type of men though. She still has lips like a sistah, too.


----------



## Regina (Dec 29, 2005)

Who was she married to?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Dec 29, 2005)

They showed her on Entertainment Tonight and she doesn't even look overweight. Just shapely. I saw pictures of her a few months ago and she was a good 25 pounds or so heavier.


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 31, 2005)

Regina said:


> Who was she married to?




I think she was married to Steven Segal.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

loves2laugh said:


> I think she was married to Steven Segal.



boo!!!
(needs 10 letters)

BOOOO!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 1, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> I agree, she didn't look very big. She said she gained the weight to keep men from her. I bet she learned she's attracting a new type of men though. She still has lips like a sistah, too.



Scary, but I used to think that being fat had kept me out of certain types of "trouble" as a teenager. I don't think I know who Kelly LeBrock is, can someone help me out here?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Jan 1, 2006)

She was "The Lady In Red" with Gene Wilder about 20 years ago and in "Weird Science" as a woman who 2 teenage boys "make" as the perfect woman in a science experiement.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 2, 2006)

LurkingBBW said:


> She was "The Lady In Red" with Gene Wilder about 20 years ago and in "Weird Science" as a woman who 2 teenage boys "make" as the perfect woman in a science experiement.



OK, I remember the "Weird Science" movie. Thanks.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 2, 2006)

I just saw a little thing on VH1.com with her, didn't show much of her off, but she does look pretty attractive.

I'll have to catch the show. I remember loving the model from the last season, I forget her name....


----------



## dragorat (Jan 3, 2006)

I looked at the VH1 site for the show...the biggest woman is Chastity Bono & she's only 205!My god why do those women feel the need to lose....they are ALL fine just as they are!Countess is only 130-140 & they think she's fat???? I've got a lady friend the same ht. as her (4'10"} & she's almost twice her size & looks wonderful.Even she said who they trying to kid calling Countess FAT!?!?!?!?!?!
:shocked:


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 3, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> I agree, she didn't look very big. She said she gained the weight to keep men from her. I bet she learned she's attracting a new type of men though. She still has lips like a sistah, too.



I always thought Kelly LeBrock was gorgeous. I am not sure if I buy that she gained weight to keep men from her. That sounds more like a line. However, I can only imagine how awful it must be for some of those "ideal women" to then find themselves dragged through every tabloid if they gain a bit of weight. No one should have to go through that.


----------



## MissPiggySue (Jan 3, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> I always thought Kelly LeBrock was gorgeous. I am not sure if I buy that she gained weight to keep men from her. That sounds more like a line. However, I can only imagine how awful it must be for some of those &quot;ideal women&quot; to then find themselves dragged through every tabloid if they gain a bit of weight. No one should have to go through that.


 I agree, Conrad. Thinner women who gain weight are made to feel like they have to justify why they "let themselves go". The old saw about getting fat to keep men away has been around as long as Freudian psychologists, and it, like Freudian psychology, has been debunked over and over. But because it has now made its way into pop psychology and the myriad of self-help diet books, I'm afraid it will always be there for anyone who needs a quick excuse to call upon to explain away the extra poundage. You know, the old, "I don't really love to eat, I'm mentally ill" routine. Why oh why is it so hard for people to believe that the sensuality of a woman who loves to eat would be correlated to the sensuality of a woman who loves to have sex? In any case, when you mention thin women getting fat and how they shouldn't be subjected to the tabloids, I think of Delta Burke, who should get some kind of Fat Combat Medal. She did it with more class that Kirstie Alley. And I hope that some day Wynona just takes a big swipe at those who pick on her... like maybe smashing them over the head with her guitar. She could do it right, too.  Ahhh to dream...


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 4, 2006)

Methinks they ran out of, " fat" women in Hollywood. Atleast the ones desperate enough to make , "good television".


----------



## D square (Jan 4, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Methinks they ran out of, " fat" women in Hollywood. Atleast the ones desperate enough to make , "good television".


 
Hollywood & real woman. I have just come to the conclusion that the establisment will not allow them to work together. When BBW breaks in and is welcomed into that world the first thing that happens is they are pressured to conform. Of course for the FAs who love them it is a tragedy, because afterwards they no longer have the DIMENSIONS that go our attention in the first place. 

...And yes, I'm a bet salty about it.


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2006)

I've always worshipped the ground Conchita Farrell walked on. Big woman, full of brass.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw the show today and I thought LeBrock looked great. It's also pleases me to hear that her husband likes her body the way it is. What bothers me is that on the show she mentioned that it was the show that called her to be on the show. Does anyone think that is rather rude thing to do? I can understand the celbrity contacting the show, but what business idoes the show have calling up people and calling them fat and that they should lose weight infront of millions of people?

Anyway, I look forward to seeing more of LeBrock. She is going to be my favorite girl this season. Last season it was Toccara who was so defiant about losing weight, it was awesome. The first season it was the hottie Mia Tyler.

I wonder what Mo'Nique thinks about Countess Vaughn being on the show.


----------



## hortoen (Feb 25, 2008)

nice development on Kelly LeBrock.
I couldn't trust my eyes when I saw the new pics 

View attachment klb_1.jpg


View attachment klb_5.jpg


View attachment klb_4.jpg


View attachment weird_science_kelly_lebrok.jpg


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 25, 2008)

Kelly was always GORGEOUS... but her facial surgery makes me wince. Anybody with me?


----------



## interesting monster (Feb 25, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> Kelly was always GORGEOUS... but her facial surgery makes me wince. Anybody with me?



oh totally... You know, people end up looking older sooner when they have stuff done to their faces when they are in their 20s or 30s...kinda defeats the purpose, eh? Not that it works well in practice to begin with. Grow old gracefully and keep your youthful appearance. Oy, the irony...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 26, 2008)

hortoen said:


> nice development on Kelly LeBrock.
> I couldn't trust my eyes when I saw the new pics



Pretty dress. Very gothic. Her lipstick is too pale though. A deeper red would look better I think.


----------



## dreistein (Feb 26, 2008)

Wonderful body, but they overdid her lips. They look like pumped up to the max, yak!
Become natural Kelly, stay chubby!


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 26, 2008)

But Kelly had massive lips as a young girl way before that whole lip surgery thing was popular.

And damn, she looks insanely niiiiiiiice in these recent pics. But yeah, this more recent surgery makes her look a bit macabre.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 26, 2008)

I think she needs the big hair again to soften the edges of her face.


----------



## hortoen (Feb 27, 2008)

Kelly spotted a few days ago without that nasty lips but with nice hips 

View attachment kelly_lebrock_02.jpg


View attachment kelly_lebrock_06.jpg


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Feb 27, 2008)

...If it was the folks from this board at the controls of their machine!

Now THERE's an idea for a sequel!:eat2:


----------



## TLSfan (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats hot that she's getting out of shape again


----------



## captious2 (Feb 28, 2008)

She is still beautiful heavier. She fills out that black dress very well. I had admired he for years.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not going to critique her looks, but I will agree that she does look better heavier. I'd rather critique what she says about her own body and her position for attempting to change the way younger people see themselves:



Kelly LeBrock; OK! Magazine; February 26 said:


> Im not fat! Kelly declared. *I dont look like a 400-pound heifer*! Im going to keep eating. I eat normally. And Ive had three kids.
> She added that actresses like herself have to be role models for all these young girls so they dont become scary skinny.


Full article found *here*.

So I guess it's okay to not want these young girls to be "scary skinny", but it's not all right for them to be 400 pounds? I care to disagree!


----------

